# Meerangeln Warnemünde



## wentzi (19. Dezember 2012)

moin, moin.

meine leidenschaft das angeln betreibe ich nu schon ein paar jahre, aber ich möchte neuland betreten. ich möchte in der ostsee fischen. zeitraum steht fest ab dem 6.5.13 eine woche, die region is aufgrund ner günstigen fewo auch fix. warnemünde soll es sein. 
nu zu meinen fragen, brandungsangeln, oder von der mole?? mitm kutter auf dorsch? 
habt ihr erfahrungen gemacht, könnt ihr mir weiter helfen??

danke im vorraus, gruss wentzi


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

Hier erfährst du alles was du wissen musst und bekommst auch denke ich auf alles ne Antwort...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859


----------



## GeraldL (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

Zu Deiner Zeit, ab 06.05. kannst Du auf Hering noch Glück haben, abhängig von den Temperaturen. Die Hafenbereiche wo Du von Land angeln darfst musst Du Dich vor Ort erfragen. Es gibt massive Einschränkungen zu den letzetn Jahren. Hornhecht dürfte auch ganz gut laufen zu der Zeit. Ort und Angelmethode bleiben dabei Dir überlassen. Auf der Mole hast Du auf jedem Fall Publikum und bist nicht allein.|krach: Ich bevorzuge Strand bereich Stoltera bis Nienhagen.

Kutterausfahrten Kannst Du Dir kniken nur nepp. Am Alten Strom kann man sich Selbstfahrerboote leihen, auch so in Kühlungsborn im Yachthafen.

Schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*



GeraldL schrieb:


> Kutterausfahrten Kannst Du Dir kniken nur nepp. Am Alten Strom kann man sich Selbstfahrerboote leihen, auch so in Kühlungsborn im Yachthafen.



Na so ein Schwachsinn. Es gibt in Rostock und Warnemünde mehrere gute Kutter mit guten Kapitänen!
Ein Urlauber ohne Ortskenntnisse wird wohl kaum mehr Erfolge mit nem Kleinboot als auf einem vernünftigen Kutter erzielen.


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

Und billiger sind die Leihboote auch nicht.


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na so ein Schwachsinn. Es gibt in Rostock und Warnemünde mehrere gute Kutter mit guten Kapitänen!
> Ein Urlauber ohne Ortskenntnisse wird wohl kaum mehr Erfolge mit nem Kleinboot als auf einem vernünftigen Kutter erzielen.





vermesser schrieb:


> Und billiger sind die Leihboote auch nicht.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen 

Ansonsten in der rostocker kurve fragen da wird dir geholfen#h


----------



## wentzi (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

Was für eine Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen zum Brandungsangeln, monofil oder geflochten. Welche Stärken, Farben?


----------



## derporto (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

warnemünde-wunderbare wahl. fahre seit jahren immer mal wieder hin.immer mit rute selbstredend.

das fischen direkt am warnemünder strand im bereich der promenade ist aussichtslos. es geht sehr flach und sandig rein. zum brandungsangeln und dorsche blinkern bis du im bereich nienhagen vor der steilküste gut aufgehoben. sind nur ein paar kilometer bis dorthin.

im bereich des hafens sind die molen fängig. ostmole ist natürlich ruhiger. gefangen wird auf beiden. vor der westmole hast du leopardengrund. butt geht immer, dorsch i.d.r. auch. vor der hafeneinfahr an den molenköpfen ist sehr schnell tiefes wasser erreicht. hier geht richtung fahrrinne anfang mai hering am paternoster, hornhecht auf fetzen, butt, dorsch und gelegentlich sogar makrelen. 

gut fischen kannst du auch im bereich des wohnmobilplatzes (unter dem bahnhof durch linkerhand). ich habe dort bereits hering, dorsch, aalmutter, wittling, butt und seeskorpion gefangen. hier möglichst richtung fahrrinne werfen. auch mit dem buttlöffel von der kainauer aus gezupft habe ich dort schon gute butt gefangen.

angeln kannst du außerdem am passagierkai (unter dem bahnhof hindurch rechterhand)sowie auf hering im alten werftbecken. dieses wurde in den letzten jahren durch den bau weiterer anlegeplätze ausgebaut und gesperrt. inwieweit dies wieder zugänglich ist aktuell weiß ich leider nicht. hier habe ich aber immer gut hering gefangen.

die kutter in warnemünde (rote flotte) sowie rostock sind allesamt nicht verkehrt. wenn du ein kleinboot mieten solltest, dann kannst du sowohl auf die ostsee richtung tonnen sowie auf den breitling auf dorsch, hering, butt.

petri!


----------



## wentzi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

da danke ich dir erstmal für die tipps derporto. kann sonst noch wer erfahrungen kund geben?

vielleicht das equipment betreffend?? schnüre, systeme, pilker, gewichte???

will alles wissen, vielen lieben dank....


----------



## derporto (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*



wentzi schrieb:


> da danke ich dir erstmal für die tipps derporto. kann sonst noch wer erfahrungen kund geben?
> 
> vielleicht das equipment betreffend?? schnüre, systeme, pilker, gewichte???
> 
> will alles wissen, vielen lieben dank....


 
Du hast Post


----------



## Dingsens (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Meerangeln Warnemünde*

Na ja,die rote Flotte nun unbedingt als Empfehlung auszusprechen,wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt mein erster Gedanke gewesen. |kopfkrat
Wenn du richtig viel lesenswerte Lektüre zum Thema Küste studieren möchtest,empfehle ich dir Rosis Bindestübchen.
Ist genau so geschrieben in der Suchmaschine zu finden und sollte dich erstmal für ne Weile beschäftigen. |bigeyes
Falls dann immernoch irgendwas unklar sein sollte,frag.!! :m

Grüße aus HRO...


----------

